# Necrons being tomb Kings in space may not be a bad thing



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Im ready to get flamed, but hear me out people!

the firs question we need to ask ourselves, will the "new" wraiths look good, or just be a refined version of the older ones? i dont know about the rest of you, but I didnt like the old wraiths that much, i mean they were cool, but they were not all that inspiring, to say the least, the old Flayed ones, on the other hand, they were inspiring.

but I digress, the reason for this post, is just me being random and saying, if the wraith look like shit, then these should be the new wraith!:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If they are plastic then they have a lot of potential to be wraiths. No flames from me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

those are a plastic kit from Tomb Kings, yes.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I like, no i love the old wraiths. Not that I mind them with tails, but really I like the old wraiths. I just wish they where more useable... heres hoping the new edition fixes that. Even the same cost with a squad size of 5 might do it...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I dunno, their shoulder pads being across the length of some Necrons standing up just sets me off for some reason xD


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

So your whole argument is that the old wraiths were poor sculpts and the tomb stalkers are nice sculpts so if necrons are tomb kings in space we can use tomb stalkers for wraiths? 

Right...

There's nothing stopping you from doing that anyone. I personally though would prefer the necrons to be given their own theme and identity rather than borrowing off or being directly recognisable as someone else's'.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Rems said:


> So your whole argument is that the old wraiths were poor sculpts and the tomb stalkers are nice sculpts so if necrons are tomb kings in space we can use tomb stalkers for wraiths?
> 
> Right...
> 
> There's nothing stopping you from doing that anyone. I personally though would prefer the necrons to be given their own theme and identity rather than borrowing off or being directly recognisable as someone else's'.


Well its more that if the old style for them are kept. its the same with the immortals, but i liked the old immortals, they just got an awsome revamped look.

And the Necrons Identity IS Tomb Kings in space, has been pretty much from the get go. Just like DE are like DE, CE are like HE, Chaos is like Chaos.

They are not borrowing anythings "identity" they are just showing off their fantasy roots.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> And the Necrons Identity IS Tomb Kings in space, has been pretty much from the get go ...
> 
> They are not borrowing anythings "identity" they are just showing off their fantasy roots.




Sorry, but I believe you're mightily mistaken.

Perhaps Necrons are_ 'Tomb Kings in Space'_ right *now*, but they sure did not start that way.

The first Necron models ever actually were dubbed _'Chaos Androids'_ and were part of one of the early (first edition) Space Crusade boxed sets. They evolved from that very same design years later.

Cheers


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Personally I go meh to the old wraith, I liked the design well enough, but the fact that they were all in the same fetal pose and the fact they were metal models when they had so much opportunity to be incredibly dynamic was a disappointment to me.

Agree with you on the new flayed ones though, they look so uninteresting, like mummies made of toilet paper instead of the old ones, the old flayed ones were terrifying.

And for the record, when Necrons were first having their fluff written up, they actually tried to NOT have the fluff for the tomb kings and Necrons intersect, now they are, food for thought huh?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Personally I go meh to the old wraith, I liked the design well enough, but the fact that they were all in the same fetal pose and the fact they were metal models when they had so much opportunity to be incredibly dynamic was a disappointment to me.
> 
> Agree with you on the new flayed ones though, they look so uninteresting, like mummies made of toilet paper instead of the old ones, the old flayed ones were terrifying.


yes, yes they were.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Though personally I'm curious about their new fluff, which IS going to be tomb kings in space.

To which I kinda say meh, after all the old Necrons were really very frightening, the simple fact that barely any of them had woken up and when the did the galaxy would tremble yada yada yada. Makes me wonder how they will be treated now, hope they don't lose their uniqueness.

Won't deny I love the new take of Flayed Ones though, wanting to reclaim their lost skin, being absolutely batshit crazy and flaying people because they want their flesh back? That is fascinating and somewhat more terrifying than the old "We do it to scare the everloving living shit out of you" explanation.

(yes I am crazy I personally loved Necron destroyers, it gave them this horrifying surgery-frankenstein feel, and not having any tanks/transports per-se was a unique idea, it gave them their own flavor, having to take a ride like any poor imperium shmuck just makes them alot less intimidating. Too human y'know?)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the new fluff of the flayed ones, I dont like the new models, I want the old ones back. they were awsome


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn straight.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

GW is damned if they do and damned if they don't.

Why am i not surprised with all the bitching and moaning from some over the new models, there are some who are never ever satisfied and i can't for the life of me understand why some folk end up so grumpy and miserable, like they have some permanent chip on their sorry arsed shoulders.

If Necrons are Tomb Kings in Space then so be it.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

The possibilities for conversions between the Newcrons and Tomb Kings should be pretty varied.

That's definitely a good thing for me.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sepulcher knights are HUGE. Aren't they each on a chariot base?! You'd be screwing yourself over with true LOS on that one!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> GW is damned if they do and damned if they don't.
> 
> Why am i not surprised with all the bitching and moaning from some over the new models, there are some who are never ever satisfied and i can't for the life of me understand why some folk end up so grumpy and miserable, like they have some permanent chip on their sorry arsed shoulders.
> 
> If Necrons are Tomb Kings in Space then so be it.


Yeesh dude, I'm not saying this ruins necrons and GW for me, I just liked the old ones better especially since the new fluff is an unknown quantity, they have me worried that they might not be making the best choice.

After all, there IS a difference between satisfied and pleased.

I am "SATISFIED" with the new necron models I have seen thus far (still dont know what the wraiths look like, so here's to hoping they're cool"

Am I "HAPPY" with the new flayed ones? Heck no, the new ones look like they wrapped themselves in fleshy toilet paper and called it a day.

(also, Newcrons? I like it.)


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

It wasn't until I saw the new sculpts that I gave the Necrons a second look at all. I didn't know much about the fluff but always heard not very good things about it. Now? I'm intrigued. Tomb Kings in Space? Cool. I liked TK and VC, so why not? It's a horde or evil... dig it


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think its bad at all- my worry about it was the idea that GW was just going to directly rehash an existing theme. I feared it was going to be weakly handled and they'd basically just be a reskin of the actual Tomb Kings army. Instead, I'm glad to see they've really worked to differentiate it aesthetically and fluff wise. 

Granted, I'll still work to keep them mostly robotic and some TK rather than the other way around. I don't mind the new models at all, but expect to see plenty of conversions regardless.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going to make all of mine Cylons


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

According to the current Codex: Necron on page 17.

Twisted and ghoulish terrors of the night, the Flayed Ones advance before the Necron force, spreading fear like a plague before them. Stooped yet terrifying agile beast's from man's darkest nightmares, the Flayed Ones long flensing blades can strip the skin from their prey in seconds. Thin and wiry, they adorn themselves woth the still wet hides of their victims, leaving the skinned corpses to sow fear and confused amongst their enemies ranks.

Why did i quote this passage, well Nicholas Hadrian stated that the current Flayed ones look like they are wrapped in "Toilet Paper". I would consider that it would be hard to sculpt any Flayed One model that has flayed skin on it and does not look like "Toilet Paper".


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> According to the current Codex: Necron on page 17.
> 
> Twisted and ghoulish terrors of the night, the Flayed Ones advance before the Necron force, spreading fear like a plague before them. Stooped yet terrifying agile beast's from man's darkest nightmares, the Flayed Ones long flensing blades can strip the skin from their prey in seconds. Thin and wiry, they adorn themselves woth the still wet hides of their victims, leaving the skinned corpses to sow fear and confused amongst their enemies ranks.
> 
> Why did i quote this passage, well Nicholas Hadrian stated that the current Flayed ones look like they are wrapped in "Toilet Paper". I would consider that it would be hard to sculpt any Flayed One model that has flayed skin on it and does not look like "Toilet Paper".


Prepare for terminator 2 style sculpts to be designed and never see the light of day due to law suits. Though I'm totally fine with things like this:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> According to the current Codex: Necron on page 17.
> 
> Twisted and ghoulish terrors of the night, the Flayed Ones advance before the Necron force, spreading fear like a plague before them. Stooped yet terrifying agile beast's from man's darkest nightmares, the Flayed Ones long flensing blades can strip the skin from their prey in seconds. Thin and wiry, they adorn themselves woth the still wet hides of their victims, leaving the skinned corpses to sow fear and confused amongst their enemies ranks.
> 
> Why did i quote this passage, well Nicholas Hadrian stated that the current Flayed ones look like they are wrapped in "Toilet Paper". I would consider that it would be hard to sculpt any Flayed One model that has flayed skin on it and does not look like "Toilet Paper".


actually, he was saying the NEW ones, IE: the ones in the leaked pictures, look like toilet paper, we all love the old ones.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> actually, he was saying the NEW ones, IE: the ones in the leaked pictures, look like toilet paper, we all love the old ones.


 if i like the new dex, i will be finding the old ones on ebay. new ones look like crap in comparison.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> if i like the new dex, i will be finding the old ones on ebay. new ones look like crap in comparison.


I could not agree more.

Im thinking of getting them comissioned even to make sure that those flesh covered freaks get the attention they deserve!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with everything everyone has said in my defense, Personally I have no plans on starting a Necron army, i'm imperial all the way, I just like facing down opponets with really cool models, really fun rules and really cool fluff.

And on an aside, Achaylus, there's no need to be rude.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> I agree with everything everyone has said in my defense, Personally I have no plans on starting a Necron army, i'm imperial all the way, I just like facing down opponets with really cool models, really fun rules and really cool fluff.
> 
> And on an aside, Achaylus, there's no need to be rude.


Where was i being rude.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Snide then if you prefer.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Snide then if you prefer.


 
Explain how I was snide.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

*googles flayed ones*

Well, I'm not sleeping tonight then, am I.

I don't think the new ones look that bad though. Posed kinda weird.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you google everything you don't know, Coldshrike? 










.

As an aside, Nicholas Hadrian, bit too sensitive there pal.

As to "Tomb Kings in Space" not being a bad thing... Right. There's a difference between a fluff change of Peasants in Bretonnia becoming a Knight Errant to become a Knight, to never having the possibility of becoming a Knight for the most part, compared to Soulless Automaton Killers with no names, personalities or voices to suddenly becoming a dominating empire making force like every other race out there.

The necrons and the tyranids are the hidden baddies behind the screen of Chaos, yet the childish pandering of the Games Workshop dev team make them seem like Simply undead in space.

Question, GW.

Why the hell does every race you have to bring back have to be all Pinky and the Brain?


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm totally fine with them being "Tomb Kings in space," for the simple reason that they were freaking _boring_ before. Yes they are cool-looking, mysterious death machines, but when I'm painting the 12th gunmetal-grey skeleton in a row, I start to wonder whether I've gone a little wrong. It's possible to give them a modicum of personality without diluting their general air of horror and enigma. For instance, Necron Lords having different forms, and basic personalities. I mean, there are only 2 C'Tan active in the galaxy, and potentially millions of tomb worlds, so it makes sense that these Lords would be made to have a little initiative and autonomy. 

I've probably said this before, but characters and factions are only interesting if they have flaws. Necrons have mostly been built up to be a completely unstoppable menace, able to appear anywhere they like, unable to to be killed (they'll either self-repair or phase out), and possessing technology such that the basic grunt weapon can vaporize a Space Marine. Your fancy, god-like psychic powers can't help you, since the Necs invented an anti-psyker gene, and they're led by the physical manifestations of star gods. 

The way it's shaping up now, the Necrons have certain disadvantages. Some of their tombs have decayed, or been lost. As a Necron is repaired more and more, it become gradually less useful. Some Lords have gone insane. The C'Tan can't be everywhere at once. It's these kinds of things that add flavor to them, that make me interested, beyond "they're mindless, omnicidal robots." Which is a cool concept, sure, but an equally cool one is legions of robots, sealed with the population of a long-ago-empire, returning to life beneath our very feet to destroy the hated living, take back what's theirs, and enslave the universe in the name of their twisted gods.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Im almost certainly going to go Necron. I have always wanted a necron force, I just didnt like the limited number of model choices in the previous codex. 

I am quite taken with the idea of making a 'steampunk' style converted army. I can see plenty of scope for the vehicals. Im sure there are a plethora of ideas such as bowler hat wearing automatons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Which is a cool concept, sure, but an equally cool one is legions of robots, sealed with the population of a long-ago-empire, returning to life beneath our very feet to destroy the hated living, take back what's theirs, and enslave the universe in the name of their twisted gods.


The thing is, they're already there, aside from 



> , and enslave the universe in the name of their twisted gods


this bit. 

And this bit



> , and enslave the universe in the name of their twisted gods


is what makes them like every other Tom, Dick, and Harry in the Galaxy.

The Tyranids are the only other analogous force to what the Necrons, and the Tyranids aren't wanting to destroy life, they're simply wanting to feed - the Necrons have the agenda of wanting to destroy life, now it's just basically "take me to your leader".

And like the Tyranids, the only reason the Imperium is not destroyed is down to the fact that the Necrons have not fully arrived/awakened yet, or so it is theorised. Now, it's down to some shoddy microsoft repair lab lacking the ability to make proper repairs and the wires getting crossed inside, making them go fucking loopy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

humakt said:


> I am quite taken with the idea of making a 'steampunk' style converted army. I can see plenty of scope for the vehicals. Im sure there are a plethora of ideas such as bowler hat wearing automatons.


I want pics when you`re done.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm making an army of Bloodcrons, which I'll use as Blood Angels auxillery. I plan to use various bits from BA death company.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

jaysen said:


> I'm making an army of Bloodcrons, which I'll use as Blood Angels auxillery. I plan to use various bits from BA death company.


Don't forget to make an objective marker where a Blood Angel and Warrior are brofisting.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Vaz said:


> The thing is, they're already there, aside from
> 
> 
> this bit.
> ...


Actually, no, universal enslavement was always their long-term thing. To quote from the soon-to-be-obsolete codex.


> They will seek to harvest us at first, for they will be hungry after their long sleep. Then they will turn their efforts toward enslaving the survivors.


Besides, wanting to conquer everything is (however slightly) better than killing everything, since it requires a motive beyond "my gods are hungry." Even "my gods want to rule everything" is deeper, by a short margin.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Do you google everything you don't know, Coldshrike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like that was a trap. But more or less.


The problem with the necron's (and the 'nid's) fluff is that if they make them as powerful and un-ending leigony as they're supposed to be, well then everybody should be dead by now, so they did have to come up with some reason for why they haven't enslaved the entire universe yet. They're still waking up was a good one at first, but they can only tote that line for so long. As reason for why they haven't killed anybody go, they accidentally updated to vista is the best one I can come up with.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Coldshrike said:


> I feel like that was a trap. But more or less.
> 
> 
> The problem with the necron's (and the 'nid's) fluff is that if they make them as powerful and un-ending leigony as they're supposed to be, well then everybody should be dead by now, so they did have to come up with some reason for why they haven't enslaved the entire universe yet. They're still waking up was a good one at first, but they can only tote that line for so long. As reason for why they haven't killed anybody go, they accidentally updated to vista is the best one I can come up with.


I think updating to Vista is the most likly reason. Sudeen unexplainable 'blue' eyes of death as random targeting applications suddenly crash for no apparent reason.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That, or they are having problems upgrading all their drivers to non-existent 64-bit versions.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Coldshrike said:


> The problem with the necron's (and the 'nid's) fluff is that if they make them as powerful and un-ending leigony as they're supposed to be, well then everybody should be dead by now,


not really - considering the fact that the Tyranids are essentially currently extremely localised threats to the galaxy - 3 major fleets before being splintered apart, each requiring the greatest heroes many of their best assets (1st Company of ultramarines, etc), to counter, to the Necrons whose awakening is fragmented and localized as well. Their relative recent introduction to the current galaxy does not mean that they are galaxy wide yet.



> so they did have to come up with some reason for why they haven't enslaved the entire universe yet. They're still waking up was a good one at first, but they can only tote that line for so long. As reason for why they haven't killed anybody go, they accidentally updated to vista is the best one I can come up with.


Not entirely sure as to where you say they are still only just waking up having a certain timeline before it's null and void. The 40K timeline has not progressed, and the only evolution of the time line can really come from expanding on the vast areas of un-recorded "history". The redacted stuff (such as the heresy, in my opinion) should be left untouched, leaving people to gain their own thoughts and imagination, but there are huge gaps in time still to fill.

But the timeline of the Necrons cannot really be advanced, and having them still awakening at the close of the 41st millenium in conjunction with the increase in ork activity, the lost of many major defense installations, regiments, and chapters following the 13th black crusade and the gothic wars, the tyranid threat, the expanding tau empire, the imperials expanding on eldar home turf, the dark eldar raids... All of that occuring together leaves the imperium on a knife edge - there will be no more expanding than that, and simply having "tomb kings in space" in nature reduces the threat of the necrons to "yet another petty alien kingdom".


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Until we get to read the background its hard for us to make any judgments about them. I am not opposed to them being mad and it will give more possibilities for background based armies instead of a faceless metalic horde.

I want to get my orks done now so I can start building my army of super powerful metal mickys!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Their relative recent introduction to the current galaxy does not mean that they are galaxy wide yet.


I thought that because the Tomb Worlds are all over the galaxy that they are a galaxy-wide threat. The Necrons are already everywhere, but they are not fully aroused everywhere yet. This is an aspect that is certainly progressing with the new fluff; the Necrons are now awakening everywhere.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Galaxy wide, but not fully activated. Nucleated would probably be a better term, but they are still isolated threats.

For example, Damnos wasn't the heralding of a wave of Necrons, is was simply some Necrons becoming Sentient out of the whole threat of Necrons.

When you consider that Space Marine companies have been the saviour of worlds or even sectors, and that it takes massive armies along the scale of the wars for Armageddon or a Black Crusade to make the least bit headway, then you can factor in exactly how deadly they are - having them simply "brains.... brainnssss.... take me too yourr leeader...." does not do the necrons justice.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, guys? ... I was listening to the Portal soundtrack while cruising this topic, and...Well, photoshop happened.










I'm so sorry. I really am.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely looking forward to this new codex. A race with actual culture and motives is always more exciting than "kill the living, herp derp".


----------



## DelValle (Apr 22, 2011)

Durandal said:


> Definitely looking forward to this new codex. A race with actual culture and motives is always more exciting than "kill the living, herp derp".


Nah, now they are just another group who want to take over everything. To date, only the Tyranids and Necrons have sought extermination. The Imperium, Chaos, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Tau, and Orks all want in some form power and domination of the galaxy.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DelValle said:


> Nah, now they are just another group who want to take over everything. To date, only the Tyranids and Necrons have sought extermination. The Imperium, Chaos, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Tau, and Orks all want in some form power and domination of the galaxy.


your point? any warring faction wants to basically power and domination over their enemies.

Tyranids basically are mindless creatures of mass destruction.

Necrons are being flushed out, which is a good thing, sure they are being made more into a domination faction rather then "kill everything, feed our gods everything, simple robots with no diversity everything" which to be perfectly honest, got quite boring after playing it for an edition.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

As somebody who doesn't play necron, I liked them that way. I enjoy that in an enemy.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

From what I understand, there are many many sleeping enclaves of Necrons across the Galaxy. They only arouse when the space/warp around them comes to a certain condition. From the Dawn of War books, you'd think that the Eldar had certain sorcerous devices and groups of eldar that were actively doing something on each tome world to keep the Necron asleep. When these devices are interupted or destroyed, the Necron on that world awaken. (usually in about 1000-2500pt increments, ;0 )


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Coldshrike said:


> As somebody who doesn't play necron, I liked them that way. I enjoy that in an enemy.


well the books not for you, its for the people who play them, I played them from the end of third to the beginning of 5th, trust me when I say that the Crons needed something to liven them up, they were boring as sin and too easy to beat near the end of 4th beginning of 5th


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Coldshrike said:


> As somebody who doesn't play necron, I liked them that way. I enjoy that in an enemy.


Well, as someone who _does_ play, I appreciate that our army now has more character than simply mumbling _Die... Mortals..._


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Coldshrike said:


> As somebody who doesn't play necron, I liked them that way. I enjoy that in an enemy.


My opinion is exactly the opposite, the bud i play the most games with (cause of distances mainly) has a Tyranid and a Necron army, so everytime we get to play 2 or 3 games in a row and try to make it sounds like a campaign with some background that's how it finish:

me:_Hey this is my Khorne champion who just killed the tzeentch sorcerer and took control of the army, now they want to gather information on the imperial garrison lost on that planet and...blablabla...etc_
him:_My nidz are hungry_
or:_My robots are awakening_

well that doesnt stimulate the fluff at all imho...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well the books not for you, its for the people who play them, I played them from the end of third to the beginning of 5th, trust me when I say that the Crons needed something to liven them up, they were boring as sin and too easy to beat near the end of 4th beginning of 5th


I read your comment as "you don't play necrons, shut the fuck up, your view is irrelevent".

The rules more than need updating. But what the fuck has fluff got to do with how they need spicing up?

I'm going to turn it around and say you know fuck all about what you're talking about, your comment is irrelevant.

As somebody who did play them, and no longer does, I loved the whole uniqueness of simply killing everything for no reason other than they have an antipathy towards it due to their lack of it.

Now it's Tom Dick and Harrycron.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Necrons back in the day were more of a set piece then a faction or army, realistically if they kept that aspect of them they would expect very few new gamers to be attracted to the army.

What do I mean by them being a set piece? Well they were just another nebulas universe ending threat that was beyond human understanding. In that way they never felt like a army and more of a generic super baddy for everyone to crusade against. Which made them as a faction the equivalent of any faceless monstrosity used in a horror or action movie.

True some people like playing the generic soulless Omni threat that unifies others, but really I see little appeal to the masses in such a bland one dimensional army, especially when you have to sink 300+ dollars into it. I mean seriously what would you rather have a regular hot dog, or a 3 course meal with all the trimmings.

I also keep getting the vibe that most are misidentifying the true reason they dislike the changes, and that is simple familiarity. Things like this often have little to do with reason and far more do to humans simple resistance to change. After all those few (Yah necrons have and always been one of the lesser minorities in 40k) that went to necrons back in the day did so because they were the minority that the aforementioned factors appealed to.

Personally I applaud GW for seeing the major marketing flaw present in the necrons background and army, and addressing it so it can appeal to a bigger fan base.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I read your comment as "you don't play necrons, shut the fuck up, your view is irrelevent".
> 
> The rules more than need updating. But what the fuck has fluff got to do with how they need spicing up?
> 
> ...


your just so full of Negativity lately Vas. but let me break it down for you:

Necrons in the old codex had no gear options, had no individuality, every played the necrons almost the exact same way or lost. that was the nature of the old book, you played one necron army, you played them all. the "FLUFF" did not support individuality, did not support special weapons, did not support any real growth, or special characters outside of the Ctan.

New Codex, sure its becoming similar to the other races, but thats not a bad thing, despite your bitching and moaning on the subject about how they are becoming like everyone else, because they may becoming closer to everyone else, but its better then being the undead version of Tyranids without the dcool options. the new fluff allows for individuality, new special characters, various new weapons for the units, and a whole slew of new toys to play with.

If you wana be a little baby and whine about how the Necrons are not the souless atomitons with no personality you enjoyed, then feel free to stick with that aspect of the Crons as a DIY tomb world. cuz guess what, you can do that now


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> My opinion is exactly the opposite, the bud i play the most games with (cause of distances mainly) has a Tyranid and a Necron army, so everytime we get to play 2 or 3 games in a row and try to make it sounds like a campaign with some background that's how it finish:
> 
> me:_Hey this is my Khorne champion who just killed the tzeentch sorcerer and took control of the army, now they want to gather information on the imperial garrison lost on that planet and...blablabla...etc_
> him:_My nidz are hungry_
> ...


I am that guy.. and rofl.. It's exactly like that ahah


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, Necrons basically want to eradicate all warp taint from the materium, which would include most sentient life, especially the eldar and humans. In order to do that, they need to start somewhere, so having small warp free kingdoms for them to start rebuilding would make sense. It would also make sense to have some flexible, higher order thinking types as the heads of these enclaves.

What I'm curious about is how do Necrons travel across the galaxy if they can't abide the warp? That would mean that they are limited to sub-light travel in real space. That would also mean that expanding their empires will be severely time constrained.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Necrons in the old codex had no gear options, had no individuality, every played the necrons almost the exact same way or lost. that was the nature of the old book, you played one necron army, you played them all. the "FLUFF" did not support individuality, did not support special weapons, did not support any real growth, or special characters outside of the Ctan.


And that was bad, because... They were an extremely easy army to play against anyone in 3rd edition, able to counter everything in their all comers list. However, come to in 5th Edition, because the core rules have changed that much, it's become a challenge to play them successfully at all against other all comers lists, let alone tournament winning lists.

More options should be available, but it's perfectly easy to keep that fluff altogether as the "skeletons in space" that they were designed as. Now it's Vampire Counts in space, or Tomb Kings in space. As pathetic as Dwarves in space. Space Marines and Tau are nice, as they have no other equivalent in Fantasy, as are bretonnians, lizardmen.

Each of the Warhammer Races have a fairly unique outlook on the world. 40K, all have the same, it's like watching a land grab scenario.



> New Codex, sure its becoming similar to the other races, but thats not a bad thing, despite your bitching and moaning on the subject about how they are becoming like everyone else, because they may becoming closer to everyone else, but its better then being the undead version of Tyranids without the dcool options.


So instead of undead Tyranids, we now get undead generic race #345634? Nice.



> the new fluff allows for individuality, new special characters, various new weapons for the units, and a whole slew of new toys to play with.


Special Characters - from someone who started in 3rd and Special Characters were an "opponents permission" thing, I hated that the new editions changed it so that every 500 point list I was facing had some hero who was capable of changing the status of the galaxy present.

new weapons for units is not an issue i have. Special Weapons troopers and the like, yes. it's like zombies in fantasy - they may have a 2 handed sword when they were alive, or they might be using their neighbours arm, but it still has the same effect in game, otherwise a) it confuses things, and b) it makes very little sense that you have certain "specialists" when you're braindead.

You don't get special weapon Rubrics, do you?

New toys - all well and good with that. Special Characters and Individuality for the sake of Individuality however makes them like every tom dick and harry.

Space Marines - remove the Special Characters, and allow Chapter Creation, with rules for First Foundings. Tyranids, remove the special characters, and allow Swarm modification. Chaos Space marines, remove special character and allow Warband creation with rules for legions. Tau, remove special characters, and allow creation of the Cadres/Auxiliary forces armies. Imperial Guard, remove special characters, bring back regiments.

Special Characters are just that - Special, not intended for a 500pt border patrol.



> If you wana be a little baby and whine about how the Necrons are not the souless atomitons with no personality you enjoyed, then feel free to stick with that aspect of the Crons as a DIY tomb world. cuz guess what, you can do that now


The same applies to the previous edition - if you liked the individuality of Necrons, then why didn't you use the necron lords wargear to reflect that?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Special Characters - from someone who started in 3rd and Special Characters were an "opponents permission" thing, I hated that the new editions changed it so that every 500 point list I was facing had some hero who was capable of changing the status of the galaxy present.



I'm not sure about special characters being a good or a bad thing. I like special characters and as long as they are priced right they do add a new dimension to the game. It has been nice being able to roll out Vulcan and have him battle it out toe to toe against Karandras. 

These days codexes seem to be built to have each special character give army buffs so allow different army types. Probably the wrong way to do it if you want special characters to be special and never used except in appoc. Lets be honest hear how often in 3rd edition did somebody even think of using a special character as it would potentially be vetoed by your oppoenent meaning a rethink of your army/strategy.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

I think the special characters being more common was a good move. They are balanced, and can add a much bigger variety to your army than the generic options.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I like special characters, but I think that some of them should be limited to 2000+ games, such as chapter masters and such.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

So... on a side note... who's read this month's White Dwarf?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Reading the bits of fluff that are attached alongside the advance order pictures I have to say I'm fairly impressed. I particularly like Trazyn the Infinite. I hope the Codex is as good.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Meh I didn't like it at first but after a bit of thinking, rationalization and such, it grows on you.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn you all. My WD doesn't arrive until later today. Damn being further around the world! :laugh:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Gist of it, Necrons are now established as having rebelled against the C'tan before their primary leader, the Silent King went off to seek new bodies for his people to transfer themselves into after they have rebuilt their empire.

Personally, I explain this away as; C'tan got up first, needed more souls to get strong again, gathered some loyal, minor lords to their banner, either that or subjugated some unintellegent warriors, insane destroyers ect. and that is the Necrons we knew from before, then Newcrons get up, look at them and go "Nuh uh" and C'tan are locked back up.

Pariahs are easily explained as having been the C'tan's desperation, forcing them to make use of souls they could not consume, the newcrons find this disgusting and distateful, since it's the same shit the C'tan pulled before and then wipe out the Pariahs.

All fits, all copasetic. Provided that is the angle they take. >.>


----------

